# I hate the Harmon-Kardon target curve



## jiwkel (12 mo ago)

The more headphones I listen to the more I realised how flawed this curve is. My main problem is it causes some mid-upper mids to be forward. This in turn causes a weird artificial tone in vocals which I can’t stand.
Anyone experience something similar?
Applinked - Download Applinked APK on Firestick & Nvidia Shield


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

I am assuming you mean the Harman curve that was derived by testing hundreds of headphones on hundreds of people including many experienced listeners -- and then documenting what most people preferred? Its not really a Harman specific curve but a record of what most people prefer that Harman measured......and that many other manufacturers have had success with now as well.

(Kardon in your title threw me off. So I want to make sure I understand what you are talking about.)

I got some of the first AKG headphones to utilize it and I love them. Sounds remarkably natural to me. 

But each implementation is a little different.

Which headphones are you referring to? Here is a list of which ones hew most closely hew to the curve. 









AutoEq/RANKING.md at master · jaakkopasanen/AutoEq


Automatic headphone equalization from frequency responses - AutoEq/RANKING.md at master · jaakkopasanen/AutoEq




github.com


----------

